# USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Februar 2010)

*USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert? gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?


----------



## iso139 (21. Februar 2010)

*USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Warum gibt es nur so viele Person (auch Politiker) die nicht mit den neuen Medien umgehen können?

Das Internet wird von sollchen Personen als Sammelort für Amokläufer,Kinderschänder usw... gesehen.

Und das ganze nur wegen ihrer eigenen Unwissenheit.


----------



## nonameprodukt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Wenn man die Laptops nur orten wollte, warum hat man die Zugriffe dann nicht nur darauf beschränkt, sondern grade auch eine Möglichkeit zum Fotos knipsen eingebaut? Das ganze kommt doch einer Verwanzung gleich, wie wenn Arbeitgeber ihre Mitarbeiter überwachen lassen, nur auf der Suche nach einem Kündigungsgrund... steht das jetzt bereits den Kindern in Schulen mit entsprechenden Mitteln bevor? Na denn Viel Spaß -.-


----------



## joel3214 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Er hat was unanständiges gemacht und deswegen ist das Foto entstanden!?
Damit geben sie doch zu das sie ihn auch vorher überwacht haben 
Der Pc meldet das bestimmt nicht von alleine


----------



## chris222 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

mich wundert es immer wieder dass es die amerikaner schaffen,
sich intellektuell zu unterbieten....
der überwachungsstaat wird ja immer schlimmer


----------



## Cionara (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Die Moral von der Geschichte:
Nicht die Hosenschlange rausholn wenn ein geliehener Laptop vor einem steht.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



Cionara schrieb:


> Die Moral von der Geschichte:
> Nicht die Hosenschlange rausholn wenn ein geliehener Laptop vor einem steht.



 

Spinner^^


----------



## Selyroth (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



Cionara schrieb:


> Die Moral von der Geschichte:
> Nicht die Hosenschlange rausholn wenn ein geliehener Laptop vor einem steht.



Spruch des Tages xD

Aber hey, sowas will ich aber dann auch! Ich möcht wissen, was die lehrerinnen so alles treiben xD


----------



## Manny G. (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Boahh das ist ja mal voll asozial!
Aber irgendwie lustig!Pech gehabt!


----------



## ChrisCTDKS (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



Selyroth schrieb:


> Spruch des Tages xD
> 
> Aber hey, sowas will ich aber dann auch! Ich möcht wissen, was die lehrerinnen so alles treiben xD


die ganze klasse kann ja für ein laptop zusammenlegen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



> Die stellvertretende Schulleiterin habe laut den Eltern den Vorwurf  geäußert, der Schüler hätte sich zu Hause unanständig verhalten.  Angeblich soll sie als Beweis ein Foto geltend gemacht haben, das von  der Webcam des Laptops gemacht wurde.


Was geht es die Schule an, was die Schüler *zu Hause* machen?  Und überhaupt, was stört es die, wenn er/sie zu Hause an sich rumgespielt hat?

Bleibt da bitte auf jeden Fall am Ball. Würde zu gern wissen, wie das ausgeht.


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

wie assi ist das denn??

ps: es gibt da auch was kleine unbedeutendes, namens PRIVATSPHÄRE


----------



## Phenom BE (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Das ist richtig mieß. Ich hoffe mal das die Schüler den Prozess gewinnen.


----------



## Tamio (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> ps: es gibt da auch was kleine unbedeutendes, namens PRIVATSPHÄRE


Das interessiert doch heute keinen mehr, die meisten sagen wer nicht schlimmes tut hat auch nichts zu verheimlichen usw...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Auf YP gehen ist auch nichts schlimmes, trotzdem sollte man das vor bestimmten Personen verheimlichen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



Cionara schrieb:


> Die Moral von der Geschichte:
> Nicht die Hosenschlange rausholn wenn ein geliehener Laptop vor einem steht.



Ich nominiere diesen Spruch zum Spruch des Monats! 
Außerdem verlange ich, die Direktorin zum "Selfown of the year 2010" aufzustellen!
  pff, Fotos geschossen, weil er sich unanständig in der Wohnung verhalten hat. 

Leider stimmt das mit seiner  nicht ganz.. Laut golem.de habe der Junge einen Schokoriegel verputzt, der jedoch mit Drogen verwechselt worden sei.  Was jetzt wahr ist sei einfach mal dahingestellt.

Ach ja, ich denke wir alle kennen die 2 Möglichkeiten des kommenden Urteils:

  1.:Freispruch, da die Schüler angeblich zur Terrorbekämpfung ausspioniert wurde
  2.:Verlegung der Schuldigen in den Nachbarbezirk, wo das Theater von vorne losgeht.


----------



## windows (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Das ist mal ein lustiger Prozess, ich hoffe das die Schüler gewinnen.

MFG
windows


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Was für ein Laptop war das? Bei den allermeisten Webcams sieht man ja wenn sie Filmt anhand einer Status LED...

Fragt sich nur: war die Schule schlau genug diese zu manipulieren oder der Schüler dumm genug sie zu übersehen? Vermutlich war er aber auch einfach mit etwas anderem beschäftigt als darauf zu achten ^^- allerdings wird das wohl nicht das erste mal gewesen sein, dass die Kamera ein Überwachungsfoto macht...

Wenn die Webcam eines Laptops aktiv ist und man sie nicht eingeschaltet hat würde mich das jedenfalls beunruhigen


----------



## Curry (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Naja...mal abgesehen davon, WAS genau er da gemacht hat, muss man aber schon sagen, dass es ne echte Sauerei ist..Leute auszuspoinieren...


----------



## Nomad (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

joa da kann man wirklich nichts machen vorm laptop^^


			
				Cionara schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht die Hosenschlange rausholn wenn ein geliehener Laptop vor einem steht


das meine ich^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

sachen gibt es...hoffentlich steuert niemand meine webcam
spionage ist schon heftig


----------



## Mental Gear (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Und ich dachte immer das sei die Hauptfunktion einer Laptopkamera


----------



## Hugo78 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



> Die stellvertretende Schulleiterin habe laut den Eltern den Vorwurf  geäußert, der Schüler hätte sich zu Hause unanständig verhalten.  Angeblich soll sie als Beweis ein Foto geltend gemacht haben, das von  der Webcam des Laptops gemacht wurde.



Diese stellvertretende Schulleiterin sollte sich lieber sorgen um ihren eigenen Anstand machen, denn offenbar ist ihr die Privatsphäre anderer Leute vollkommen egal.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Wer Webcams von Schülern überwacht, produziert u.U. auch KiPo. Dafür könnte man die verhaften.
Auch wenn es in diesem Fall nur ein Schokoriegel war, treiben viele Leute, darunter auch Minderjährige, auch andere Sachen vorm PC. Hängt mit dem Besuch von pornografischen Websites zusammen.


----------



## Torsley (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

warscheinlich werden nun alle schüler mit schullaptop die cam abdecken/kleben =D


----------



## Freakless08 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Er hatte nur Süßigkeiten gegessen und die Schulleitung hat es als Drogen wahrgenommen weil die Süßigkeiten Pillenform haben ( http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2406/2512124155_1196c93366.jpg )
(schokoriegel wurde falsch ins deutsche übersetzt)

Die Laptops waren Apple Macbooks und die eingebaute Kamera hat eine grüne LED die blinkt wenn sie aktiviert ist (was hierdurch eigentlich schneller auffallen sollte. Bei den normalen Laptops gibt es schließlich keine Status LED für die Kamera. Da wäre wohl besser erstmal das System zu formatieren und Linux drauf zu machen)

http://www.gadgettrak.com/

Und das spionieren - vorallem bei minderjährige Schüler ... stinkt nach Kindernacktbilder.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Er hatte nur Süßigkeiten gegessen und die Schulleitung hat es als Drogen wahrgenommen weil die Süßigkeiten Pillenform haben ( http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2406/2512124155_1196c93366.jpg )
> (schokoriegel wurde falsch ins deutsche übersetzt)
> 
> Die Laptops waren Apple Macbooks und die eingebaute Kamera hat eine grüne LED die blinkt wenn sie aktiviert ist (was hierdurch eigentlich schneller auffallen sollte. Bei den normalen Laptops gibt es schließlich keine Status LED für die Kamera. Da wäre wohl besser erstmal das System zu formatieren und Linux drauf zu machen)
> ...


 
Wenns eine Software ist die zum wiederbeschaffen das Laptops bei Verlust Diebstahl gedacht ist dann hilft Formatieren hier nicht! da die ganze Sache im Bios verankert ist. Gab da mal einen Artikel in der C´t. Eine Lösung das ding wieder loszuwerden nannten sie nicht direkt. ein Bios Update einzuspielen wird aber des Rätsels lösung gewesen sein.

lg


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Schoko riegel....
vllt hat er ja mit einem afro amerikaner......
Oder er ist afro amerikaner und sehr gelenkig, so dass er seinen "schokoriegel" in den mund nehmen kann 
Bin schon gespannt ob die fotos veröffentlicht werden weil sie bei der gerichtsverhandlung als beweismittel dienen


----------



## Cionara (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Ahahaha 
Des ganze ist echt zu geil.


----------



## mathal84 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

ganz schön blöd, vor allem sich beschweren was er daheim macht und dann noch Foto zeigen.... das riecht nach Millionenklage verlieren


----------



## Amigo (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Hab das letzte Woche auch schon gelesen, kaum zu fassen daß sowas möglich ist... wie dreist manche Menschen sind!
Wär ich noch Schüler und einer der betroffenen... Oh oh... nicht gut... 

Scheiß Überwachung... wir könnten ja kriminell sein!


----------



## Solaris1000 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Webcam.

Soviel ich weiß wurde da die Remote Desktop Funktion aktiviert .
Es bringt ja nicht viel nur die Kamera abzudecken.

Der "Spanner" sieht ja immer noch was man am Bildschirm macht.

Ist die Webcam von Apple eigentlich so gut. Ich dachte immer 
Webcam in Notebooks sind nicht so der Burner.

Solaris 1000


----------



## Rapidz (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



Solaris1000 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die Webcam.
> 
> Soviel ich weiß wurde da die Remote Desktop Funktion aktiviert .
> Es bringt ja nicht viel nur die Kamera abzudecken.
> ...




Mit Apfel ken ich mich zwar nicht so gut aus, aber bei Windoof ist es zumindest so, das wen sich jemand per Windows Remoteverbindung auf einen anderen PC draufschaltet, der jenige sich dan automatisch abmeldet.

Trozdem kan es der Schule egal sein was die Schüler zu Hause machen. Und mit einer Webcam kan man auch nicht unbedingt herrausfinden wo sich der Laptop befindet. Das hätte man mit einem einfach GPS-Signal machen können, aber dan hätte die Direktorin am Abend keine Beschäftigung mehr.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Heute hat in meiner Schule eine Schülerin ihr Notebook mitgebracht (für ein Referat), da war die Webcam abgeklebt. 
Das ist sehr paranoid.


----------



## Torsley (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Heute hat in meiner Schule eine Schülerin ihr Notebook mitgebracht (für ein Referat), da war die Webcam abgeklebt.
> Das ist sehr paranoid.



muahaha was habe ich ein paar posts vorher gesagt. =D mal davon abgesehen, würde ich das bei geliehenen notebooks generell machen. wer zumindest schonmal gehört hat, was alles geht und was nicht, macht das doch sicherlich sowieso. ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Das NB war wohl kaum geliehen.


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Lol, was der wohl gerade gemacht hat 

Aber echt pervers, stellt euch mal vor so ne widerliche
alte Schrulle von Schulleiterin hat W.... Bilder von dir 

Auch geil war "unanständig verhalten"

1. Wo sind wir hier eigentlich ? Im Mittelalter,
wo SB verboten ist ? 
2. Was er zu Hause macht, geht die Schule wohl kaum 
was an.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Klingt zwar ordinär, könnte trotzdem eine neue Einnahmequelle sein:

Sich als Minderjähriger vor die Kiste setzen, mit nem Geschlechtspartner den Akt vollziehen, dann Verweiß abwarten, Beweiß anfordern und dann die Schule auf Schmerzensgeld bzw. entsprechende Zahlungen verklagen.


----------



## klefreak (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

hier gibt es auch "neues" Futter...

USA: Zweite Schule gesteht Webcam-Überwachung - News - CHIP Online

sogar mit Video


----------



## rabit (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Also was sagt uns das, immer Laptop kplt. formatieren wenn man eins geschenkt bekommt und dann neu Install hi hi


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: USA: Schüler per Webcam ausspioniert?*

Neu installieren muss man meistens sowieso, weil meist ein x86-Windows vorinstalliert ist. 32 Bit stinkt!


----------

